# Fishing Buddy



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking for fishing buddies who are addicted to buggy whips. I have odd hours and need someone who is retired. I will pole for you as long as you do the same. I have a boat so we can take mine or yours. Split gas and poling time, and I also want to head to Abaco in January need a partner.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Wished I lived in your area as I am sure we could work something out on the local fishing. I have never poled a boat but I am sure I could figure it out pretty quick.

I would like to hear more details on your trip. PM me when you get a chance. If it sounds promising I will give you a call at your convienence.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Partner*

I don't especially want to go to Abaco but am interested in local fishing otherwise. PM me. C2


----------

